# Force rear and 11/32 cassette?



## dndrich (Feb 21, 2012)

Road Pals:

I want to use a Force rear derailer with the 1070 11-32 cassette on a new bike. Somebody somewhere posted that the Force rear won't do that. I actually have on my current bike a Shimano medium cage Ultegra rear with the SRAM 11-32 cassette. I have turned over the B screw, and it works fine. Does the Force rear work with that cassette? I can't quite find the info on the SRAM website. The technical manual from 2010 seems to indicate the largest it will fit is 11-28. But the latest on the website seems to imply that the 11-32 will work. Thoughts?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

apex and rival are available w/ medium cage derailleurs, force is not. no matter what you do w/ the b tension screw, the derailleur is not designed to work w/ a 32 tooth cog. yes, you can turn the screw around, but then the chain doesn't wrap as many teeth. it's a half-assed fix at best. if you want to run the big cog, get the correct derailleur. what is making you think that the sram site is saying the force derailleur is recommended for use w/ a 32? the fact that they make the 1070 cassette in 11-32 doesn't mean anything.


----------



## dndrich (Feb 21, 2012)

The 1070 cassette page mentions the full range of road cassettes, and recommends red and force groups. 

Furthermore, I don't see a mid cage rival rear for 2012.


----------



## dndrich (Feb 21, 2012)

OK, looks like I found the medium cage rival rear. That should do the trick.


----------



## dndrich (Feb 21, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> apex and rival are available w/ medium cage derailleurs, force is not. no matter what you do w/ the b tension screw, the derailleur is not designed to work w/ a 32 tooth cog. yes, you can turn the screw around, but then the chain doesn't wrap as many teeth. it's a half-assed fix at best. if you want to run the big cog, get the correct derailleur. what is making you think that the sram site is saying the force derailleur is recommended for use w/ a 32? the fact that they make the 1070 cassette in 11-32 doesn't mean anything.


Here is the link to the SRAM page about the 1070 cassette. If you click on the specifications you will see that they recommend Force and Rival group.

SRAM 1070

The only place I have seen that states the capacity is the pdf technical manual that I downloaded from the SRAM website about the rear derailers. It has one sentence buried in there. And, the document is from 2009. Seems like they could do a better job with that.


----------



## dndrich (Feb 21, 2012)

OK, called SRAM directly, and they state that yes, only the mid cage versions will accept the 11-32 cassette. I let them know that despite searching, I cannot find that information on their website. The technician said he will pass the feedback on to the web team.


----------

